# What do you think of the name Austin??



## Jazzy-NICU

We have decided on the name Austin for our little boy as we wanted something a little bit different but not too out there! What do you all think) He will be Austin Philip John (both grandads as middle names) OH really like Aus or Aussie for nicknames too!


----------



## xSarahM

I think its a lovely name! :)


----------



## jensonsmummy

love it :)


----------



## JustK

Love Austin! It's in my top 3! :)


----------



## Nyn

I do like it, but I've only ever known 1 Austin and that was a little girl from the States... so I think of her... that and Austin Powers :)

but it is a good name :)


----------



## Lara310809

Not particularly bothered about the name. I think of the USA when I hear it, simply because it's not common as a first name in the UK, but I don't not like the name. I think the nickname Aussie is cute too, but I think other people would spell it Ozzy or Ozzie.


----------



## krisab

I 'LOVE' the name Austin. But then i would say that because it is half of my surname :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopesxx

Lovely name, like you said it's unique but not too 'out there' Love it :D


----------



## Kiddo

My friend has a little boy called Austin - it's a lovely name!


----------



## JPARR01

Love it!


----------



## sueh81

I love the name Austin! It was one of my first choices for a boy but sadly DH doesn't like it he keeps taking the mick going 'groooovy baby' - Damn!!


----------



## catfromaus

love it, love it- it is on our boys list!


----------



## kinga

Lovely!


----------



## LunaRose

I think it's a lovely name .. It's my sisters favourite for a boy too xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

I love it :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

love it xx


----------



## Stickyplum

we have chosen Austin Phillip too and we are pretty set on it. My dad isnt keen but i love the name Aussie x


----------



## hedgehog394

My sons name is Jack Austin. I love it and think it is quite an unusual first or middle name!


----------



## MegGriffin

Great name! x


----------



## Bartness

I like the name Austin, but then I have a 3 year old neice named Austin....


----------



## Evie81

Strong name! go with it!


----------



## sugarheart

I love it :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love the name Austin... this name often stumbles on & off my list of fave names...

I think what concerns me is that people may strongly associate the name with Austin Powers


----------



## SuperKat

Love it! It is my nephews name. I actually recently met a little girl with the same name, I expected to see a boy run out when I heard her mom calling her name, but out came a cute little girl...LOL (it is still definitely a atrong boys name to me, I don't think I'll ever see it as a girls name..)


----------

